# seasonal pricing - residential driveway...



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

what do you guys charge for a flat seasonal rate for typical suburban driveway?

one car wide maybe thirty or forty ft long?

two cars wide?

I realize prices vary tremendously from area to area, just trying to get a ball park. I've been telling people $350-$500.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

the way to figure a seasonal, is to know what to charge per visit, then know the average amouint of plowable events for your trigger, then multiply your per push price by the amount of events & like magic you got a reasonable seasonal price.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/hss/4679370578.html


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Craigslist, cheap cheap cheap


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

*doesn't that seem ridiculous?*

At approx. 20 plows per season, his price is $7.50 per plow?

I'm figuring $15- $20. per plow for a regular driveway.

Is that too high for upstate NY?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

alohazabel;1840236 said:


> At approx. 20 plows per season, his price is $7.50 per plow?
> 
> I'm figuring $15- $20. per plow for a regular driveway.
> 
> Is that too high for upstate NY?


Tiered pricing, start where you want to be and if no bites drop a little till you start getting signups.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Holy $150!!!! I've said it before & I'll say it again, I wipe off a car for season for more $ ($180plus tax) No wonder you don't do driveways GV


----------



## treetech (Dec 16, 2013)

I just finished all the quotes for this winter. My topical driveways are based on the last 3 years of visits. Most driveways are 20$ per blow or 500-600 for the season. Hope it helps. I'm in sw ontario


----------



## Southwestgarden (Sep 11, 2014)

150$ per season? Really? And I thought we were low in West Island Montreal... 250$ I am charging the same as I was in 98 before I put out for John Deeres. And some Aholes out here are going lower. .. Some people just leave too much money on the table..


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

grandview;1840223 said:


> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/hss/4679370578.html


Jesus!.....


----------



## UnitedInc (Sep 19, 2011)

grandview;1840223 said:


> http://syracuse.craigslist.org/hss/4679370578.html


WOW... If this guy was by me id sub him to do all my stuff. ......Not really but it would be nice to only spend that much on labor!


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Around here a suburban driveway that parks 4 cars, 2x2, would be anywhere from 500-700 for the season, depends on the company and amount of shoveling involved, however there are many people who do it for less, but these are just some guy in a truck and not a real company.


----------

